# Better gains? Protein Shakes or Creatine?



## thegreenanorak (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey,

I've been taking protein powder for over a year now and working out at least 3 times a week I have put on weight and have gone a lot broader in size. But my arms are still skinny especially my forearms. I weigh just under 15 stone and I have noticed there is now more fat then muscle.

My diet is heavily cramped with protein so it's not as I have a problem gaining weight.

Would it be more beneficial if I took creatine powder?

cheers,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It would be more beneficial if you posted up your current diet and let us have a look. If you're gaining more fat than muscle, something is very wrong.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

^^^What Big said^^^

Also post up your routine in the training section, compound exercises are the best for shedding fat and gaining muscle.

SD


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

dont focus too much on what stuff you can take to get bigger.

start looking at your basics such as your diet and training.

they are the things that will make all differences in your body


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, bump for diet!


----------



## thegreenanorak (Jul 1, 2004)

To be honest I aint as serious some of you guys..

The only fat that i do have is round my gut and that is from drinking..

I am 18 and I dont't stick to a diet as such.

All I want to know is will carrying on taking protein powder give me better gains compaired to creatine?

I eat a bowl of oat so simple in the morning with 3 slices of toast coverd in darylea

Proberly with a bowl of bran flakes later on.

The afternoon I have scarmbled egg beans bacon and toast.

Before midnight I eat a jacket potatoe with cheese and beans.

I have great dificulty been able to eat loads because of the shifts I work.

Tah,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are not taking in enough protein in your meals and not enough good fats either.

This can help out tons.

Also, why not add creatine to your diet?

It isnt either or protein or creatine it can be protein and creatine.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

yep get diet sorted then devour both


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

i found i have had big gains of creatine than protine shakes!!! but ppl are different


----------



## Want2GetBig (May 22, 2005)

Well Protein shakes are required anyway,after your workout to refuel the muscle cells,but creatine isn't necessary,and it won't build muscle but it might give you more strength in your workouts.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

No doubt the body needs protein for muscle growth, but the huge amounts spouted by the magaizines tends to be crap, really. Your body just cant assimilate that much protein. Fair enough you can train it to handle more protein, but its keeping your carbs right that helps you really grow. I was stuck on the high protein bandwagon for ages, taking in 400 grams a day, and i was losing weight, strength and probably my hair. And my training was going crap. So i increased my carbs and now im heavier and leaner than i have ever been


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

oh and creatine doesnt work for around 30% of those who use it, but its one of those situations where youre probably better off taking it than not. I tend to notice better recovery times when im using it tahn when im not if thats any help


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

"I eat a bowl of oat so simple in the morning with 3 slices of toast coverd in darylea

Proberly with a bowl of bran flakes later on.

The afternoon I have scarmbled egg beans bacon and toast.

Before midnight I eat a jacket potatoe with cheese and beans"

I just saw your diet mate, who the hell recommended a diet like that, im not surprised you're getting fat, where,s the beef, chicken,veg etc?


----------

